# Boston/Providence LFG



## RedTonic (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a game to join in the Boston - Providence areas. I currently commute between the two cities for grad school, and I find I'd like to join a game for some fun and for some socializing. Nothing good comes from spending all your free time in an apartment. I haven't played a regular campaign in quite some time, but I am experienced in 3.5e, am willing to learn 4e, and have played Modern and like Pathfinder. I like at least some roleplay with my dicing and some dicing with my roleplay. 

If anyone has some leads or questions, respond here or send me an email at virulain at gmail dot com.


----------



## jknevitt (Feb 24, 2011)

RedTonic said:


> I'm looking for a game to join in the Boston - Providence areas. I currently commute between the two cities for grad school, and I find I'd like to join a game for some fun and for some socializing. Nothing good comes from spending all your free time in an apartment. I haven't played a regular campaign in quite some time, but I am experienced in 3.5e, am willing to learn 4e, and have played Modern and like Pathfinder. I like at least some roleplay with my dicing and some dicing with my roleplay.
> 
> If anyone has some leads or questions, respond here or send me an email at virulain at gmail dot com.



Hey, if you're still interested, I'm starting a 4e campaign with my regular group in the next month or so. We get together at Veterans Gaming down in Warwick ever second Friday night from 6pm to 10-11pm. If this sounds like your thing, or if you'd like more info, shoot me an email at jknevitt at gmail dot com.


----------

